# vanilla & discoloration



## eden (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a bit confused - I know that vanilla FOs & those w/vanilla in them can cause discoloration(especially in soap) ...I remember several years ago, certain vanilla blends would turn my lotions a pinkish brown ...I hate to use 'chemical' additives to prevent this.  But is seems recently I'm not experiencing this any longer.  I have several samples stowed away that have not changed yet ... are certain formulas more prone to vanilla color change & others resist it?

Also - what is vanilla color stabilzer?  WSP did not give the INCI name for it.  Thanks.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 25, 2008)

A lot of companies are beging to make nondiscoloring vanilla fos now & all vanillas do not discolor equally to begin with.

I do not know what WSP stabalizer contains. Have you tried calling them?


----------



## digit (Aug 27, 2008)

I have the stabilizer from Bitter Creek, but have yet to use it. 

Digit

Edited to add: They list the INCI as Fragrance.  I did find this at another site: "INCI Ingredients You are neutralizing and modifying a fragrance therefore list "fragrance" on your INCI label."


----------



## eden (Aug 27, 2008)

i haven't called for the actuall INCI name yet ...don't know if I will even use any ...so, maybe this is one of those 'proprietary' formuals where we don't get disclourse?


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 17, 2008)

I use BB's non-discoloring Vanilla.


----------



## heartsong (Nov 17, 2008)

*vanilla*

www.soapsupplies.net has a wonderful non-discoloring vanilla- henry bendel's bendel bean.  sticks great in c/p. love it!


----------



## Deda (Nov 17, 2008)

eden said:
			
		

> i haven't called for the actuall INCI name yet ...don't know if I will even use any ...so, maybe this is one of those 'proprietary' formuals where we don't get disclourse?



Bingo!  It falls under "trade secret".  

I used WSP non browning stinky stuff.  I mixed in 1:1 with Pink sugar and let it sit for 4 days.  Then I mixed it in with my clear MP and pink mica.  I let that sit melted, stirred and covered for 4 weeks.  No Color change, smells great.   Does vanilla fragrance discolor in MP?  Could I have skipped the stinky stuff?  I didn't want to chance it, so I went ahead and used it.


----------

